# Friday!!!!



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Well it's friday and I'm wearing............ actually on second thoughts I'll tell you later, after the postie has been in the morning!!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Predictable if nothing else


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

What a tease you are... so you'll be struggling to sleep tonight like on Christmas Eve then 

I'll be starting the morning off with the 6105-8000 of course, it's the one on the right btw


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I can't have an LV like BondandBigM, so I'll hit the booze like BondandBigM! :lol:










Christopher Ward C3 Malvern Chrono


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

lewjamben said:


> I can't have an LV like BondandBigM, so I'll hit the booze like BondandBigM! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You go for it, watches aren't everthing

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

I have on my New (to me  ) RLT41 that I had for my 41st birthday last week


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Amphibia Ministry on a Watchadoo 'Lumpy':



















Cheers


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

solar atomic all stainless japan market piece


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> Predictable if nothing else


Ok, so what I really like about this photo in the 'it sums you up' mode is... The LV is out of focus and yet the booze isnt... perfect for when you say:



BondandBigM said:


> You go for it, watches aren't everthing


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

In keeping with today's theme, my favourite drop..........


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Seems like we have a good theme going... my current faves... watch and beer...


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

*Tissot, 25 Jewels Limited Edition* today...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

No Cass, Hite, or OB Alexus?


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

JonW said:


> No Cass, Hite, or OB Alexus?


That'll have to be a Saturday pic.

Took my camera to work to get this shot. Still only 10:30am here :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL

(Wow, youre only an hour behind us here in Sydney, I didnt realise that... I really must organise a trip over... hmm... )


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Deego said:


> I have on my New (to me  ) RLT41 that I had for my 41st birthday last week


Excellent!!! I miss the one I sold...might just have to get another.

Happy belated birthday. :thumbsup:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I'll be wearing this in the morning...

*RLT 13 with one bluuuuuuue hand*



















:cheers:


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Went for this early on only to find it had stopped. Needs a new battery.










So wearing this instead


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Too late now but maybe later I'll change it and take a beer photo.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Some good looking kit for a Friday,watches are OK as well.

My Friday watch

Martin


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Just on my way to work so the beer will have to be tonight :lol: SMP 300 Today


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Starting the day off with the Hanowa.


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

New arrival for me. Not had a chance to take any good pics - might try over the weekend.


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

This today - HAGWE:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Has no one noticed Jons 5513? :blink:

Utterly gorgeous! :wub:

I haven't decided yet for today.....


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

I'll start the day with a favourite










and then possibly










Have a good one


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

This one still, on brown leather.










I bet I'm changing later on, either watch or strap


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

glycine today


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

This one today as its had a reprieve from selling.

Alasdair


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


>


Very nice Jon. Looks gorgeous. 

and designer beer too? You trendy thing :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I suppose it's no surprise that I'm wearing this again today, and I'm loving it


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

My original Alpha, from several years ago; still going strong...










(After being up until 2 at the count verification, now off to the official count itself for the elections.)


----------



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

I am wearing my Christopher Ward C8


----------



## wilfmannion (Jul 26, 2008)

Today I will mainly be wearing this


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

At the moment this


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

6309 for me this sunny Friday


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Seems to be a bottle thread today :lol: , so I will choose this one.

Bertrand


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Driving today so..


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

going retro today


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Has no one noticed Jons 5513? :blink:
> 
> Utterly gorgeous! :wub:
> 
> I haven't decided yet for today.....


Yep I certainly have, still cleaning my keyboard of the resulting man chowder!!!!!!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> Seems like we have a good theme going... my current faves... watch and beer...


WOW!!!!!! That beer top looks VERY sharp - be careful :lol:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

HAGWE


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a 6 hour exam in London tomorrow, So I'm in the capital all weekend (potentially hung over on Sunday morning). Wish me luck everyone... I'll need it  ...

Only taking one watch, surprise surprise its this one


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

sorry no booze in the picture ,but i was out until 2am last night on the lash so i smell of magners and jack and coke i think that counts.

anyway wearing this today.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Right now, I am wearing the Seiko SARB045:










However, I might change to this one in the evening (watch & drink that is  ):










all the best

Jan


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JonW said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Predictable if nothing else
> ...


The camera is only a small Samsung and I have no idea how it works, I use it on auto and sometimes it will focus in the middle and sometimes not. Not sure if it is me or the camera :lol: :lol:


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

My latest arrival...










JeanRichard Chronoscope.

HAGWE all.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

as its Friday i started with this first thing as it is running slow at the moment and got me to work bang on an hour late.










and then switched to this so I can leave at 5 o'clock to the second!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

neil_s said:


>


Is that a real Seiko on the bottle of fake whisky? Shame on you Neil, and with a guid Scots name 'nall :grin:

Is the "singre mart" any good? Never plucked up the courage to buy one to try :cheers:

Still alternating between these two, the HERC Pan, and the GOER sub-alike-ish. The Goer is now 1m 30 sec fast overall - I can live with that :yes:

The two seconds hands are annoying, I'm thinking of opening it up and popping off the centre seconds to make it a sub seconds, might like that more. :to_become_senile:










*GOER* Submariner -ish w/ centre and sub seconds


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That is a gorgeous 5513 Jon. Beer doesn't look bad either :yes:

Parabola - Good luck with the exam tomorrow.

Wearing my latest. The Speedmaster X-33


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll put this on when I've finished digging the garden up


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Sinn EZM3 for me:


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

In keeping with the boozy theme, there's rather a lot of Sinning going on here...


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

_MP on canvas today_


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I love this thread :wine: :lol: , so I moved to this Voumard.

Bertrand


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

This today, well till 5pm..............










Then I dont know what to wear then?????


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm *hating* this thread - I'm off to *Saudi *for the weekend 

so my refreshments will be 'limited' to this :cry2:










Taking these three with me

Still, looking forward to quenching my thirst Monday evening h34r:


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

mel said:


> neil_s said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


  Ohayou Griff-San,

The bottle is nearly empty, it was a Christmas present. I quite like it but my favorite is Highland Park.

You can always try a sample...

Suntory Yamazaki 12 year old miniature

Lang may yer lum reek,

Nall


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> I'm *hating* this thread - I'm off to *Saudi *for the weekend
> 
> so my refreshments will be 'limited' to this :cry2:
> 
> ...


or this...










:wink2:


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

This today.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

neil_s said:


> or this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheer me up why don't you :huh: !


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Another Vostok just arrived so now changed to this '1943':










Cheers


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Des said:


> I am wearing my Christopher Ward C8


Des please stop posting pics of that C8 you are making me really want one now :tongue2:

This now










maybe this latter


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

_I didn't know it was a alcoholic theme today... _

Jaeger-LeCoultre and Chateau Talbot for lunch :wine:


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Recent Dunhill re-arrival for me -


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

changed to this as it looks like a storm is brewing .


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks to the arrival of a Sinn Rubber I've now swapped onto the Dread, which I haven't worn for a while 










A great combo I reckon


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'll play. 










Later,

William


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Changed over to this now


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Swapped over to this one now


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

UTS 3000M PVD


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mart broad said:


> Some good looking kit for a Friday,watches are OK as well.
> 
> My Friday watch
> 
> Martin


Very very nice Martin... love that bezel!



Rinaldo1711 said:


> This today - HAGWE:


Looking nice on that strap. 



jasonm said:


> Has no one noticed Jons 5513? :blink:
> 
> Utterly gorgeous! :wub:
> 
> I haven't decided yet for today.....


Thanks mate  I checked the back... its II 70... ooohh....



Toshi said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


LOL, Squires make great beer we always have some handy and this Sundown Lager is superb, but its all gone now as summer has left us


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hippo said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Has no one noticed Jons 5513? :blink:
> ...


LOL... :lol:



hippo said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like we have a good theme going... my current faves... watch and beer...
> ...


Oh you bugger!


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

UTS 3000M PVD


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Dont be so modest... I like it, its 'you'


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Stowa Seatime










Paul


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I've got it!!!!! I've got it!!!! Finally collected it from the sorting office 

I'll do a pic as soon as I get a chance!!!!!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

now this theme i can relate to.

this today










but actually drinking this










which is perry from last weekends drive around central wales.

and a slightly not as bad shot of the pobeda










almost sold it, as ever now glad it didn't go.

hagwe


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

hippo said:


> I've got it!!!!! I've got it!!!! Finally collected it from the sorting office
> 
> I'll do a pic as soon as I get a chance!!!!!


Come on hurry up, we haven't got all day... after all how hard can it be to take a simple picture :tongue2:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Bit late...................pic taken yesterday in Asturias, I am seriously depressed to be back in the UK


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

PhilM said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > I've got it!!!!! I've got it!!!! Finally collected it from the sorting office
> ...


Cheeky bugger!!

All I can say to you young man is.........

........... SNAP!!










Sorry had to use my mobile phone as I busy doing jobs round the house  and it'll take ages to get the big camera out and set it up, and the 710 will kill me if the jobs aren't done!!!!!

My life as a house slave  lol


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Doing a bit of wear testing for me today....so a 218 Accutron on each wrist :yes:.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Doing a bit of wear testing for me today....so a 218 Accutron on each wrist :yes:.


The Hands of a Master. :notworthy:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

hippo said:


> Sorry had to use my mobile phone


Professional Photographer 



It's brilliant. Well done on getting one Hippo. The MkII is the king of speedies.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Doing a bit of wear testing for me today....so a 218 Accutron on each wrist :yes:.


How on earth did you press the shutter button!!! h34r:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very late start for me, I got bored of alcohol in the late 1990s so it`ll have to be a nice mug of this for the afternoon, with some luvly soya milk naturally :tongue2:

Plus a couple of Space watches :wink2:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

hippo said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Doing a bit of wear testing for me today....so a 218 Accutron on each wrist :yes:.
> ...


I thought you were a photographer? :lol:

I used my 10sec count down function.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

desmondus rotundus said:


> now this theme i can relate to.
> 
> this today


Way to much choice there, I would just be confused :blink: :lol:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> I used my 10sec count down function.


Be thankful he's got a timer 

Nice watches, I particularly like the black faced model.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Bit late...................pic taken yesterday in Asturias, I am seriously depressed to be back in the UK


Pray do tell, how did you like the Kalos hire car :grin:


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Usual for me,Steinhatr Nav B ,on lizard today h34r:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry had to use my mobile phone
> ...


I know, be funny as to use it on a paid shoot one time!!!

Cheers mate, yep kinda agree with you, mind you, some of the others aren't half bad though!! :lol:


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

The Ocean 7 for me today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


Simon, I`d been eyeing up that very watch 

Oh well, at least I can`t be tempted now you`ve nabbed it


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Dave ME said:


> Sinn EZM3 for me:


Dave

Lovely watch, but do you always wear your watches so tight?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Hic Hic this chase durer for me


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this one today, the last time before it goes to it's new owner 

Omega Speedy










Mark


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

hippo said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


Hey well done on grabbing an exotic... I knew you tried to go for that standard MKII a couple of months ago but missed out. They really are great watches and so comfortable to wear :yes:

BTW Looks good, are you going to do anything with it :blink: personally I think you should leave it as it is


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Swapped over to this after work.

RLT P.XIIV


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Booze & watches in the same thread, I'm in heaven :tongue2:










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Flashharry said:


> Dave
> 
> Lovely watch, but do you always wear your watches so tight?


 :lol: It's not actually very tight, it's just the angle my wrist is at in that photo, which is why the crown looks like it's digging in.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Been wearing my 910


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

PhilM said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


Cheers Phil, yep comfy as a comfy thing 

I think it's gonna stay as it is, this one has earnt its wabi I think


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

BondandBigM said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > now this theme i can relate to.
> ...


the pinot grigio and stella is for the 710.

the guinness and red wine is for me.

the sam adams is this months guest (bbq) beer

the perry is from whenever we get to a show where the bloke, Ralph (www.ralphsciderfestival.co.uk), who makes it is at.

last night it all went a bit :drinks: and am only up this early as i had to collect my car from the restaurant.

well its bad manners not to join in when its someone's birthday, esp their 50th.


----------

